# 50% off Heavyocity Proucts!!!!!!!



## musicman61554 (Feb 18, 2016)

Head on over to Native Instruments site and rock a nice sale. Gravity for $224. YES


----------



## Vovique (Feb 18, 2016)

Time to get pulled in!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been waiting for this sales for long time! Thank you Heavyocity! Gravity is mine finally! :D


----------



## musicman61554 (Feb 18, 2016)

I love Heavyocity. Their samples rock!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrajas (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't think I can pass on Gravity now hehe :D


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 18, 2016)

OK I like the look of Natural Forces.

But some questions:

Vocalise - if one has Exhale already, how does it compare?
Gravity - if one has KU, Alpha, Bravo, Omnisphere, Alchemy, what extra dos Gravity give?


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Feb 18, 2016)

Dammit.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 18, 2016)

The LAS is strong in this one


----------



## drawbars (Feb 18, 2016)

Finally, picked up Gravity. Was this as good/better than their Black Friday price?


----------



## catsass (Feb 18, 2016)

It's times like this I wish I didn't already own _everything_ Heavyocity has to offer. Maybe I'll buy something again because it's such a good deal.


----------



## constaneum (Feb 18, 2016)

If i already own Damage, will DM-307 make a good add on ? Didn't see people mentioning much about their DM-307. Instead, Damage seems to be the highlight and get the most praise.


----------



## pdub (Feb 18, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> OK I like the look of Natural Forces.
> 
> But some questions:
> 
> ...



I have both Exhale and Vocalise and they are different and each has a place. The raw recordings in Vocalise are more pristine and the phrases are more dreamy, beautiful and realistic.

Exhale is really geared more towards modern electronic production with the choice of phrases. The samples are gritty even before processing and the engine really lends itself to manipulation.

$50 for Vocalise is a no brainer IMO.

Gravity is not so essential if you have those other libs.


----------



## pdub (Feb 18, 2016)

catsass said:


> It's times like this I wish I didn't already own _everything_ Heavyocity has to offer. Maybe I'll buy something again because it's such a good deal.


 Aeon is the only one I don't have! I tempted. What are your thoughts on Aeon?

Thanks!


----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 18, 2016)

pdub said:


> Aeon is the only one I don't have! I tempted. What are your thoughts on Aeon?
> 
> Thanks!



I love Aeon. It's one of my favorite libs.


----------



## Vovique (Feb 18, 2016)

catsass said:


> It's times like this I wish I didn't already own _everything_ Heavyocity has to offer. Maybe I'll buy something again because it's such a good deal.


 No, seriously, - my beloved AEON allows for only 2 installations, sometimes I need more when on the go!


----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 18, 2016)

musicman61554 said:


> Head on over to Native Instruments site and rock a nice sale. Gravity for $224. YES



Wait a second! I thought some of these Heavyocity libraries were never to be Native Instrument products. I seem to recall specifically asking heavyocity because I've bought some of their products before only to have it winding up in Komplete. (Damage I believe) I thought Aeon was never going to be a NI product as well. If this is the case with Heavyocity I'll just wait for the next version of Komplete... They make great libraries but I do not want to pay twice...


----------



## musicman61554 (Feb 18, 2016)

Damage is AMAZING. Been using it for years. A lot of inspiration when listening to the loops. Aeon is a lot of fun to play with too. Quality all around.


----------



## pdub (Feb 18, 2016)

NI did a 50% off sale with Arturia as well with an NKS tie in. So it could be just that. I recall Heavyocity saying some of their post Damage libraries would not be in Komplete. Of course that could change. 

Thanks for th feedback on Aeon. Might just have to.


----------



## constaneum (Feb 19, 2016)

What are your thoughts on Vocalise? Besides, i've always been wondering on AEON Melodic. Is it basically a synth library? If i own things like Alchemy, will i still need things like AEON Melodic? Just curious.


----------



## Vovique (Feb 19, 2016)

Dug my $25 NI e-voucher which I thought I'd never need, but let's see if a miracle happens and Gravity comes down to $199?!! Will find out next week, no extra cash at the moment(


----------



## Wibben (Feb 19, 2016)

constaneum said:


> If i already own Damage, will DM-307 make a good add on ? Didn't see people mentioning much about their DM-307. Instead, Damage seems to be the highlight and get the most praise.



DM307 is a superb tool for very heavy electronic drums, so it complements Damage in a great way, I think.


----------



## tokatila (Feb 19, 2016)

Now I'm afraid to buy Gravity since I have a sneaking suspicion that new Heavyocity products will sneak in to the Ultimate.


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 19, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Dug my $25 NI e-voucher which I thought I'd never need, but let's see if a miracle happens and Gravity comes down to $199?!! Will find out next week, no extra cash at the moment(


If it's the voucher you got with Komplete, it doesn't work unfortunately. The small print says 'NOT valid for products already on special offer.'


----------



## Cat (Feb 19, 2016)

Is the Sale over? Gravity is listed at $449!...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 19, 2016)

Cat said:


> Is the Sale over? Gravity is listed at $449!...



https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/heavyocity-special/


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Feb 19, 2016)

Just bought Vocalise, wish i had some more money to spend to get Gravity too! Amazing sale!


----------



## soundgeek (Feb 19, 2016)

All that stuff is VERY tempting ...


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 19, 2016)

tokatila said:


> Now I'm afraid to buy Gravity since I have a sneaking suspicion that new Heavyocity products will sneak in to the Ultimate.



FWIW, Gravity is still not an NI product - you buy the lib from NI, and then get a voucher to use at Heavyocity's site.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 19, 2016)

Think I'm going to pick up Vocalise, and I'm _really_ tempted to grab DM307 also. Seems they've made it pretty clear that Gravity and co will not be bundled with future Komplete because it was not produced cooperatively with NI the way Damage and Evolve were. This sale is just a sale from one of the Heavyocity vendors.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Feb 19, 2016)

Just when I though I'm done spending, then the one sale comes along that has the one product I wanted... Damn. But atleast I have Gravity now.


----------



## shakuman (Feb 20, 2016)

No brainer deal!!..I think this offer will not coming back again.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 20, 2016)

Hang on

I'm glad there are "feelings" about this... But... The Symphony series will not be in Komplete. That has been stated. 

But no such statement about these Heavyocity libs, India, Strummer, Una Corda IIRC...

Unless there is an actual statement from NI I will presume they will be in KU11.

That's not gonna stop me buying India and maybe Vocalise!


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 20, 2016)

I'd be really shocked if Gravity and the master drum series ended up in Komplete. but regardless, Vocalise for $49 has been a steal either way


----------



## Trombking (Feb 20, 2016)

Is the difference between Damage and the Master Session percussion series big enough to invest in the Master sessions series?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 20, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Unless there is an actual statement from NI I will presume they will be in KU11.



It's quite obvious the newer HY stuff won't be in Komplete. They weren't pushed onto the market by NI, but by HY themselves (if NI were involved, you'd be receiving a newsletter from NI if you're subscribed to it, and it'd be in the list of NI products - just like Scarbee is/was, for example). They made those libraries on their own, without NI cutting into their pie. So, Aeon, DM-307, Gravity, all that stuff, won't ever be in Komplete.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 20, 2016)

Got the Gravity! It's a great library, great UI, and easy to use. Sounds awesome.

And couldn't help it, got Vocalise too :D


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 20, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Aeon, DM-307, Gravity, all that stuff, won't ever be in Komplete.



That seems to be quite an extravagant claim


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 20, 2016)

It's a fact. You can take it at face value. Heavyocity didn't have a deal with NI for those libraries, so they won't appear in Komplete. It's as simple as that.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 20, 2016)

Unless Heavyocity feels they have sold all the copies they can on their own for these older libraries like Aeon (which might explain why they are on sale to get the last stragglers) and then decide to license them to NI so they can still generate income through Komplete sales.

p.s. I hope to one day add Aeon, which seems destined to be used in my band AeonSatori!!


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 21, 2016)

Trombking said:


> Is the difference between Damage and the Master Session percussion series big enough to invest in the Master sessions series?




I own two of the Master Session (Drum Ensembles, Ethnic Drums) and i'm thinking about getting Damage 

I really like the Master session sounds, they perform extremely well in dense arrangements.


----------



## Flux (Feb 21, 2016)

Just to make sure, Gravity is not required to use Vocalise, correct?


----------



## Vovique (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes. I have Vocalise and use it on its own. Will purchase Gravity next week!


----------



## Timberland70 (Feb 21, 2016)

@Flux: correct!

Best,
Helge


----------



## mwarsell (Feb 21, 2016)

Where can I find €224,50?


----------



## soundgeek (Feb 21, 2016)

http://www.native-instruments.com/fr/specials/heavyocity-special/


----------



## shakuman (Feb 21, 2016)

mwarsell said:


> Where can I find €224,50?


It's in $!


----------



## amsams (Feb 22, 2016)

Strangely the NI website is not showing the discounts. I've tried viewing both logged in to my NI account and then not. Strange. I even added gravity and went all the way to checkout and it's still listing the full price, not the 50% discount. What's going on? Maybe it's a glitch and they'll update the website again. This is supposed to last until March 3.


----------



## soundgeek (Feb 22, 2016)

The NI website is still displaying a final date of marche the 3rd for special price, but strangely, the pricing is back to 499 ????

Edit : Its corrected now !

Edit 2 : its corrected on the first page, but not in the store yet ... they're probably working on it ...

Edit 3 : Now the first page has the wrong pricing again, but some products have the right pricing when you add them to the cart ... and some don't !

Edit 4 : ok now site is completely down.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 22, 2016)

The prices listed are the sales prices (at least on my end). You can check it against Heavyocitys own site.


----------



## Guffy (Feb 22, 2016)

shakuman said:


> It's in $!


It's in € here.


----------



## soundgeek (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes, the NI site seemed back to normal this afternoon ... But i didn't buy anything.


----------



## Luke W (Feb 22, 2016)

Just purchased Master Sessions Drum Ensemble and Ethnic Drums in two consecutive orders. First one went through fine, download and installation complete. Second one processed but indicated there would be a delay. Few hours later, still no email with serial number and download instructions. Loving the first library, hoping the order delay will be resolved quickly on the second.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 26, 2016)

Can any Gravity owners tell me about the melodic playable content, i.e. pads and the shorter tuned instruments. Is there a large selection of that type stuff? Is it good?

It's hard to tell from the demos as I hear a lot sound design stuff (hits and transitions) and when I do hear melodic stuff, I'm not sure if it's Gravity because although most of titles says Gravity in parenthesis, a couple others say Gravity only, so that leaves me unsure of what I'm hearing.

I picked up Vocalise and really like it. I also really like the interface so I'm taking a hard look at Gravity and maybe Natural Forces. I'm more interested in playable instruments than the hits and transitions, although I like that kind of stuff and would use it, but if the melodic content is just a small percentage and or not that strong, I'll probably skip it.

Thanks for any info -


----------



## Whatisvalis (Feb 27, 2016)

So how's the range of content in the Hit section? Is there a good section of bread and butter stuff that could get a lot of use? I know you can build unique combinations (limited to sample pool for that patch).

Also has anyone looked to see if you can map your own samples and resave custom ensembles?

And one final thought, can the tonal motion patches output ext MIDI from Kontakt?


----------



## Chris Porter (Feb 29, 2016)

Am I missing something, or is there no way to change the currency that the prices are displayed in? I live in Japan, but I use my U.S. credit card for online purchases. I'd much rather purchase in USD and not deal with the conversion to Yen.


----------



## passsacaglia (Mar 1, 2016)

If you would choose, would u buy Vocalise or Natural sounds?
Which one do you guys think one/I would use most?

I know it's depended on what music you write etc but...if you have both, which one do you think would be the best bargain?
I got in love with Vocalise first, it sounds like it has a lot of ambience pads and sounds too and not just "vocals".
Right? So maybe you get those "natural sounds" and some good vocals too?
Are the sounds in the background included like the synthpds etc you hear in the demos??


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 1, 2016)

I have Vocalise. It's really nice. Aside from the phrases, it has some really good hybrid like pads. Vocal based, but processed. Sounds great.

I was thinking of grabbing Natural Forces as well, but have held off. From what I can tell from the demos, it sounds like mostly sound design type stuff as opposed to playable melodic sounds.


----------



## kfirpr (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi guys
I'm interested in Gravity, mainly for agressive and dark sounds, however from the demos it's sound more ethereal then dark agressive, wouldn't you say?


----------



## blougui (Mar 1, 2016)

Ahah, I've found the demos rather dark.


----------



## Vovique (Mar 1, 2016)

Got the Natural Forces - amazing sounds, deep, evolving pads on the soft side, but the stings scream and grind. I swear I hear those in recent TV productions and it feels good having the same sonic arsenal. Rhythmic step engine is more of a gated pads type, so no aggressive pulses, but those are thoroughly covered by AEON Rhythmic. Happy with my purchase.


kfirpr said:


> Hi guys
> I'm interested in Gravity, mainly for agressive and dark sounds, however from the demos it's sound more ethereal then dark agressive, wouldn't you say?


Yes, I would say so, as far as I can see the patch categories in NF and Gravity are pretty similar, all the aggressive stuff is quite a few seconds long and is not really playable. But again, the sounds are fantastic, I'm sure I will buy Gravity some time this year.


----------



## samy (Mar 1, 2016)

This offer sounds really tempting since I have never seen a 50% sale from Heavyocity. 
But do you guys think there is a possibility that Gravity or any other of the newer Heavyocity products will be included in Komplete 11 Ultimate? I have a feeling K11 will be out soon and I would rather invest in that upgrade.


----------



## Bach (Mar 1, 2016)

I have the same question for Gravity owners.
Is it worth it? Especially if you have Damage, Hit and Rise and Omnisphere?

I am going to do a bit of research but the demos are not saying exactly what it can do on its own.


----------



## musicman61554 (Mar 1, 2016)

I really dont think they will include Gravity in Komplete 11. It would be a big surprise if they did.


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought natural forces and india last night.

Given that a) there is a NI/Heavyocity sale on b) a lot of Heavyocity libs are in KU10... I expect some, if not all, of the Aeons and Gravities to be in KU11.

Given the discovery cuba and africa are in KU10 I fully expect India to be in KU11. 

I am hoping to avoid needing to buy KU11 and sticking with 10.

...but NI need a lot of hooks to get prople to part with 900-1000 in a competitive market... Ymmv


----------



## Chris Porter (Mar 2, 2016)

I ended up going with Vocalise. Based on the demos and walkthrough videos, it was too good a library to pass up for just over $50. Looking forward to playing around with it.


----------



## passsacaglia (Mar 3, 2016)

Just watched all the videos etc. And I also bought it, daaamn it feels gooood!!!! Can't wait to use it for real in a movie or an serie episode. Haven't received the download links etc yet but, waiting for it. The Walkthrough video with the Angelfication shorts really convinced me that I need that dum-dum pulsing sound (blue), so good.


----------



## blougui (Mar 3, 2016)

Made the - not so high - plunge into Vocalise yesterday.And dare I say it sounds very good. I love the complexe pads - but I'm a sucker for pads.
Solo Voices : I just own Realivox Blue and EW Voices of Passion.
If itwas not for the money, I would go Gravity at this very minute.
Erik


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes, vocalise is very very nice. Just bought it and already made a nice little track with it.


----------



## catsass (Mar 3, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> It's quite obvious the newer HY stuff won't be in Komplete. They weren't pushed onto the market by NI, but by HY themselves (if NI were involved, you'd be receiving a newsletter from NI if you're subscribed to it, and it'd be in the list of NI products - just like Scarbee is/was, for example). They made those libraries on their own, without NI cutting into their pie. So, Aeon, DM-307, Gravity, all that stuff, won't ever be in Komplete.



The man in the know speaks to the Komplete-Waiter's recurring speculation.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Mar 4, 2016)

Bach said:


> I have the same question for Gravity owners.
> Is it worth it? Especially if you have Damage, Hit and Rise and Omnisphere?
> 
> I am going to do a bit of research but the demos are not saying exactly what it can do on its own.



I was a bit unclear on that as well, since I also own Damage/Rise & Hit/Omnisphere. Then I found and watched Daniel James' extensive walkthrough of Gravity last night on YT:



After watching Daniel's video, and with only a scant few hours left (I presume) in the sale, I finally felt like I had a much better understanding of what was contained in the product, and so I hopped back to NI's website and managed to still buy Gravity at the 50% price, and so far I think it is phenomenal for the money.

Yes, similar pads can almost certainly be created in Omnisphere if one has skill in that, and of course Omnisphere offers almost limitless possibilities for sounds in comparison. But from the standpoint of an efficient soundtrack composition workflow, I think Gravity might be tops.

As far as Rise & Hit goes, I am surprised at how distinct of a difference there is between the type of whooshes and hits in that vs. Gravity, with the latter being (to my ears) much more intense and aggressive, even before the "Punish" knob gets involved. I also think I prefer Gravity's way of customizing the content and length of these kind of elements. I really wish Rise & Hit had an audition capability in the source browser, but as far as I can tell the only option is to load one up fully and then find out what it sounds like. I also am much more aware of unpleasant aspects of the sample stretching algorithms that seem to be in use by Rise & Hit now that I have a library that doesn't use that approach to setting the length of its whooshes. Finally, Rise & Hit lacks the degree of customizable motion processing that Gravity offers, leading to an even greater variety of possible sounds in the latter. In summary, I think Rise & Hit and Gravity offer distinctly different sounds, and am hoping I'll get use out of both ... but if I could rewind the clock and had to buy only one of them, Gravity would win out.


----------



## Vovique (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, after using Natural Forces on a couple of tracks, I deeply regret not buying the mother Gravity.


----------



## samy (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have the chance to get both aeon libraries for around 80$ and I was wondering if you would say I should get them? 
Also any ideas if these two will be included in K11? (which should be out soon)


----------



## mac (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey, I'd be interested in them at that price too, where are you seeing them on sale for $80?


----------



## JohnG (Jun 3, 2016)

samy said:


> I have the chance to get both aeon libraries for around 80$ and I was wondering if you would say I should get them?



I bought them and never use them.


----------



## Vovique (Jun 3, 2016)

mac said:


> Hey, I'd be interested in them at that price too, where are you seeing them on sale for $80?


Me too!


----------



## S.M Hassani (Jun 3, 2016)

samy said:


> I have the chance to get both aeon libraries for around 80$ and I was wondering if you would say I should get them?



Would love to get them at that price. Please tell us where if possible. Many thanks.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 4, 2016)

Elvis has left the building.


----------



## samy (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi guys,
there is currently this offer from "Beat" a German magazine about music production, you can check it out here: http://www.falkemedia-abo.de/aboservice/beat/jahresabo

If you subscribe to the magazine for 12 months you get AEON for free. Seems like pretty good deal! Unfortunately you can only get it if you live in Germany to my knowledge :/


----------



## Fleer (Jun 5, 2016)

That's an amazing freebie indeed. Even when you consider you're paying 60 euros and getting a year of Beat magazine for free. You can also select that sweet ImpactSoundworks Pearl Grand.

Edit: they ship all over the world and the Aeon Collection is issued as as serial number.


----------



## mac (Jun 5, 2016)

samy said:


> Hi guys,
> there is currently this offer from "Beat" a German magazine about music production, you can check it out here: http://www.falkemedia-abo.de/aboservice/beat/jahresabo
> 
> If you subscribe to the magazine for 12 months you get AEON for free. Seems like pretty good deal! Unfortunately you can only get it if you live in Germany to my knowledge :/



Thanks


----------



## Vovique (Jun 5, 2016)

I already have AEON Rhythmic, but it's worth it for AEON Melodic alone. Plus, the Beat magazine includes an exclusive premium free VI every second issue or so. A fantastic opportunity.


----------



## pdub (Jun 5, 2016)

That's a crazy deal! Aeon is the most valuable of all those. I already own the collection though. I have found a lot of uses for Rhythmic. Melodic not so much yet.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 5, 2016)

Already had Melodic, so I'm going for Rhythmic.


----------

